# Egg share Live Chat ~ December 4th 8pm ~ Garden



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Just to let you all know that i have arranged the next egg share chat for the first monday of december 

4th December
8pm

All welcome

Love Emxx


----------

